# turkish gliders



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Haven't had any experience with these guys; thinking about getting some. Is the production really that much better than normal flightless mel's? Favorite suppliers?

-Solly


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

They are very productive, much more so than apterous. I don’t remember where I got mine from though.


----------



## wishIwereAnExpert (Jul 18, 2005)

Why is it that there's no diff in production between flightless and wingless flies? aka the different morphs at ED's...

-Solly


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Solly,

I can’t tell you about the flies that Ed offers as I haven’t dealt with him. I can tell you that the apterous (no wings) that I worked with in genetics class were far less productive than wild type. I used those same flies for frog feeding and they were not so very productive in my basement either. The Turkish gliders reproduce more like wild type flies. I’m not sure of what the problem is, but my experience is that you get many more gliders from any given culture than you will apterous. I’ve heard many people make the same complaint, so I have always assumed that all apterous lines are just not that productive.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I use ED's flies, wingless and gliders. My gliders out produce my wingless no contest, and that seems to be true of most "flightless/glider" strains over "wingless/apterus" strains. Turkish gliders are suppose to be even better producers than the more common glider strains, and is recomended for those who have a lot of frogs and want less cultures, but the cultures won't last as long due to the higher production (media being eaten).

Wingless may produce less, but they have distinct differences in behavior (don't hop/glide, more ant like) that some frogs distinctly like better.


----------

